# Willie Nelson and His Famous Guitar



## Meanderer

"Before Willie Nelson hits the stage every night, there's a commotion in the audience when his longtime guitar tech, Tunin' Tom Hawkins, brings out the country legend's famous guitar, Trigger, placing it at the center of the stage. "The whole front row will come up photographing for several minutes before the show starts," says Hawkins. That's the power of Trigger".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Someone to Watch Over Me
_Not your typical Willie Nelson song either, and I've posted it before, but it's *so* pretty, and showcases his voice.  [I checked to make sure he was using Trigger. ]


----------



## Meanderer

Loretta Lynn - Lay Me Down (Duet with Willie Nelson)


----------



## Meanderer

Tony Bennett & Willie Nelson performing On The Sunny Side Of The Street.


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson and Barbra Streisand's Missing Duet | Willie Nelson | Larry King Now- Ora TV


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Last Thing I Needed First Thing This Morning


----------



## CeeCee

I love Willie Nelson!  Didn't he just recently cancel some tour?  Think it was because of high altitude, so maybe in Colorado?

I looked it up and it was Utah...

http://fox13now.com/2017/08/14/utah-too-high-for-willie-nelson-will-be-on-the-road-again-soon/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - He Was A Friend Of Mine


----------



## Meanderer

"Have You Ever Seen The Rain" Willie and Daughter Paula


----------



## Meanderer

WIllie Nelson "Blue Eyes Cryin' In The Rain"


----------



## hangover




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson & Lukas- Just Breathe


----------



## Meanderer

When Willie's guitar, Trigger is in the shop, he does card tricks.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's a favorite version of "blue eyes"by cowboy Willie.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Willie has been a very prolific song writer.

Here is a list of 337 songs that he wrote or co-wrote, including one of my favorites.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_written_by_Willie_Nelson


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> Willie has been a very prolific song writer.
> 
> Here is a list of 337 songs that he wrote or co-wrote, including one of my favorites.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_written_by_Willie_Nelson


Thanks, Bea, for the link to his list of songs!  Here's one.....


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Paul Simon and Willie Nelson - Homeward Bound


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson / Trigger


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Crying Time - Willie Nelson & Norah Jones


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - The Troublemaker


----------



## Meanderer

WILLIE NELSON - WHISPERING HOPE


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson Sings Gershwin - They All Laughed (at Christopher Columbus)


----------



## Meanderer

You Remain - Willie Nelson and Sheryl Crow - live - 2002


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Willie Nelson / Afraid[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

Watch Willie Nelson’s Son Lukas(VIDEO) Sing a Medley of His Dad’s Songs (Incomplete)


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - I Hear You Knockin'  A Tribute To Fats Domino


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Hard to Be an Outlaw (audio)


----------



## Meanderer

AMERICAN EPIC | Sessions: Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard | PBS


----------



## Meanderer

WILLIE NELSON Bloody Mary Morning


----------



## Meanderer

"From the "America: A Tribute to Heroes" telethon, which aired live on 35 broadcast and cable networks on Friday, September 21, 2001. With introduction by Clint Eastwood".

Willie Nelson and Ensemble - America the Beautiful (from "America: A Tribute to Heroes")


----------



## hearlady

Willie Nelson. A national treasure.


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson, Jon Bon Jovi & Richie Sambora - Always On My Mind


----------



## Meanderer

"Desperados Waiting For A Train" - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Meet Willie Nelson's 90-year-old roadie

One of Willie Nelson's daughters is working on a new documentary, not on the famous musician, but on one of his roadies. Meet 90-year-old Ben Dorcy who has been with Willie since the 1960s.


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Rainy Day Blues


----------



## Meanderer

So Much to Do - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Kacey Musgraves - Are You Sure - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Pretty Paper


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson and Kacey Musgraves - Are You Sure - New Year's Eve - Austin


----------



## Meanderer

Wonderful Future - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

https://media1.s-nbcnews.com/j/newscms/2016_40/1163517/willie_nelson_1_4ff17c0f37edbe7c6fac124849056cbd.t  oday-inline-large.jpg
Lyndel Rhodes with her son, Buddy Cannon. He's a music producer and arranged for Willie Nelson to record a song she wrote.
Little House on the Hill


----------



## Meanderer

_Judy Collins and Willie Nelson duet on Dave Carters 1996 song "When I Go" from the album of the same name._


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Rainbow Connection


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson & Emmylou Harris - Till I can gain control again


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Guitar In The Corner


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

See Willie Nelson, Kris Kristofferson Play Hangover Ode, 'Sunday Mornin' Comin' Down'(VIDEO)


----------



## NancyNGA

A simple corny little song from way back in 1947 I've always liked. I think Willie Nelson brings it back to life in this arrangement and video presentation.

From the album, _Let's Face the Music and Dance_, released in 2013.  Written and composed by Frank Loesser.


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Milk Cow Blues


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson ~~ Born To Lose ~~


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I am a huge Willie Nelson fan


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson ~~Mom and Dad's Waltz


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Summertime


----------



## AZ Jim

A young Willy (before years of "living"...)


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - She Is Gone


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson ~Let the Rest of the World Go By ~


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson Performs "Imagine" at the Imagine: John Lennon 75th Birthday Concert


----------



## NancyNGA

_Once More with Feeling_, 1970 
[written by Shirley Collie Nelson, Willie Nelson's second wife]


----------



## Meanderer

Across the Borderline


----------



## Meanderer

I'd Have to Be Crazy - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Still Not Dead


----------



## Meanderer

Slow Dancing written for Willie Nelson by U2


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Summertime


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Man With The Blues (Live)





Willie Nelson - Drinking Champagne (Live)


----------



## NancyNGA

He comes across as being a very shy person, imo.   (But what do I know. LOL)


----------



## Meanderer

That reminds me of J.R. Cash....he was the shy one, and "Johnny cash" was the performer.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson & Julio Iglesias - To All the Girls I've Loved Before (Live at Farm Aid 1986)


----------



## Meanderer

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again.


----------



## Meanderer

*Meet willie nelson’s wife, annie d’angelo*

Last year, Willie Nelson and his wife Annie D'Angelo celebrated their 25th wedding anniversary. Read more about their love story here!


----------



## Meanderer

Lionel Richie (With Willie Nelson) ? Easy


----------



## Meanderer

Engelbert Humperdinck & Willie Nelson "Make You Feel My Love" Duets EP Vinyl


----------



## Meanderer

The City of New Orleans - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - South Of The Border


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson ~~Mom and Dad's Waltz


----------



## IKE

Willie Nelson and Charlie Pride performing at the Soap Creek Saloon in Austin, Texas about 1976.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Toby Keith - Beer For My Horses ft. Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson and The Boys - Blue Eyes Crying In the Rain (Episode Five)


----------



## Meanderer

Somewhere Between Willie Nelson w/Loretta Lynn


----------



## NancyNGA

_I Can't Help it if I'm Still in Love with You_ (written by Hank William, 1951)


----------



## NancyNGA

Somebody Pick Up My Pieces - Willie Nelson and EmmyLou Harris


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

*If Willie played the accordion......*nthego:




Willie Nelson's On the Road Again by Henry Laurito


----------



## Meanderer

*Willie Nelson / Still Crazy "after all these years"  on Tonight Show*


----------



## Meanderer

_*In another Time.....and another Galaxy....far, far away.....*_


----------



## Meanderer

*Ready To Roar!*


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Dream Of Me, written by Vern Gosdin.


----------



## Meanderer

My Mothers eyes - Willie nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Heaven Is Closed


----------



## Meanderer

*All Roads Lead to Willie Nelson: Rolling Stone's Definitive Profile of the Country Icon*

He is one of America's greatest songwriters, a hero from Texas to San Francisco, a hippie's hippie and a redneck's redneck. But does anyone really know Willie Nelson?  All Roads Lead to Willie


----------



## Pam

Stardust.

One of my favourites, brings back memories of my late husband.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

WILLIE NELSON - LITTLE THINGS MEAN A LOT..


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson: The Library of Congress Gershwin Prize(VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard perform “The Only Man Wilder than me”


----------



## Meanderer

Ol' Blue - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Milk Cow Blues


----------



## Trade




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Bad Breath (Official Video)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Texas on a Saturday Night [Willie Nelson] Six-String Soldiers Cover


----------



## Meanderer

One more time!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

WOW!  Thanks, Bea!


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Down Home 1997 - I thought about you, Lord


----------



## fmdog44

Never hear him do a bad song or a song badly.


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson ~~ Hero


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - He Won't Ever Be Gone


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Aunt Bea

Roy Orbison had a big hit with this song written by Willie.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Meanderer

_Wrappin' with Willie!




_


----------



## Meanderer

Blue Christmas - Willie Nelson


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson Jingle Bells


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - She Is Gone


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - Ride Me Back Home


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - First Rose of Spring


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pam




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson performs "Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to be Cowboys" with Lukas Nelson at Miller Park in Milwaukee on October 2, 2010.​


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Birthday John Lennon!​Lukas Nelson


----------



## RadishRose

Wow!!


----------



## RadishRose

https://lukasnelson.com/videos/

He sounds so like his father!


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson and The Boys - Healing Hands of Time (Episode Two)​


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson and The Boys - Can I Sleep In Your Arms (Episode One) [Official Video]​


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson & Bob Dylan - Pancho and Lefty​


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson and Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels​


----------



## Meanderer

Moment Of Forever​


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson You Wouldn't Cross the Street to say GoodBye​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Music video by Willie Nelson performing I Never Cared For You. (C) 1998 The Island Def Jam Music Group


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson - I Wish I Didn't Love You So


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

_Blue Christmas_


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson There Are Worse Things Than Being Alone


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson Live At Austin City Limits Sings In My Mothers Eyes


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson Guitars and Gear List (2022 Update)






1969 Martin N-20 “Trigger”​





*Finish*Natural Relic*Years Used*1969 to Present


----------



## Meanderer

A special edition Martinguitar replica Trigger.








Ready and waiting on Willie!​




Willie’s famous guitar “Trigger” in the very early days!


----------

